# Cut fat or build mass? Help!



## jay (Jun 27, 2002)

I'm 36 year old male.  I'm 5'9' and weigh 155 lbs.  I have been bodybuilding for about a year.  I want to compete in my first show next june.  I've been doing a power lifting program for the last 12 weeks and have had some good gains.  I want to gain alot more mass by next June.  My question is this: since I have some fat in the mid section that I would like to lose right now, would it be counter-productive to my mass building to cut for 10-to 12 weeks and then go back to building?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2002)

I do not really see the point of cutting now, you should focus on building more mass over the next 6-8 months, then start cutting.


----------



## jay (Jun 27, 2002)

Thanks, that's what I'll do.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 27, 2002)

Agreed...you could go on a slow bulk and add some muscle and even drop some fat while you're doing it.....at your size, I don't think cutting now would benefit you.


----------



## LAM (Jun 27, 2002)

do you know your exact body fat% ?

many people are "fatter" than they think they are in terms of actual body fat%...


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 27, 2002)

and some are leaner than they assume


----------



## TJohn (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I do not really see the point of cutting now, you should focus on building more mass over the next 6-8 months, then start cutting.



I also agree, plenty of time to bulk yet.

TJohn


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Agreed...you could go on a slow bulk and add some muscle and even drop some fat while you're doing it.....at your size, I don't think cutting now would benefit you.


ditto to what twit, oops i mean w8 and Prince said.yoou'll be able to tell if your getting to chubby around the mid-section. keep adding muscle. keep track of what your eating and we'll give ya a hand if you feel that its getting away from you. by the way, welcome aboard.


----------



## gopro (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by jay *_
> I'm 36 year old male.  I'm 5'9' and weigh 155 lbs.  I have been bodybuilding for about a year.  I want to compete in my first show next june.  I've been doing a power lifting program for the last 12 weeks and have had some good gains.  I want to gain alot more mass by next June.  My question is this: since I have some fat in the mid section that I would like to lose right now, would it be counter-productive to my mass building to cut for 10-to 12 weeks and then go back to building?



Absolutely focus on buiding muscle right now if your goal is to compete next year. You need to work for "the greater good!" This means that carrying just a little bit of fat right now will help you add size which can easily be taken off 12-16 weeks before your show. Building muscle takes time, so give yourself as much as possible.


----------



## jay (Jun 29, 2002)

Thank you all for the advice.


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 29, 2002)

jay dog , what else can we do for for ya???????????


----------



## Arnold (Jun 30, 2002)

btw, what show are you going to compete in?


----------



## jay (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm shooting for the NPC Western States Classic in Orem Utah next June.  As I have questions, I'll keep asking.  Thank you for your replies.


----------

